# Can I view a MRI Scan disc



## Pablo74 (25 Jul 2008)

Hi ya ,
   I got an MRI scan done on my back lately and the doctor gave me a disc of pictures for future references. These pictures are coded so ...... i was just wondering is there a program i could download to view these pictures. This is purely for my own curioursity ?
Any ideas
Pablo


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jul 2008)

Pablo74 said:


> Hi ya ,
> I got an MRI scan done on my back lately and the doctor gave me a disc of pictures for future references. These pictures are coded so ...... i was just wondering is there a program i could download to view these pictures. This is purely for my own curioursity ?
> Any ideas
> Pablo


 
What do you mean by coded Pablo?
Also - the scans themselves are the most useful for future reference - as the methods of storage on disc can change with time and from place to place, so for example you might want to show your MRI somewhere that cant read the disc its on - the films are good to have.


----------



## Pablo74 (25 Jul 2008)

Hi truth,
When first i opened the disc it said it was coded but i have tried it again and i am viewing all pictures.... not that it makes any since to me ????

..But it is nice to know i have a heart !!!
thanks for your reply..
Pablo


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jul 2008)

Always good to have a heart......


----------



## Brianne (25 Jul 2008)

I hate to tell you, but  if you had an MRI done on your back and you can now see your heart, the radiographer must have had too much to drink ,or else you're in  possession of an unusual body!!!!


----------



## dem_syhp (25 Jul 2008)

Images are saved in Dicom format - industry standard for CT/MRI.  They can only be opened with a dicom compatible package.   

When some of the systems are writing CT/MRI to disk they will also write out a basic viewer - but not all.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jul 2008)

Brianne said:


> I hate to tell you, but  if you had an MRI done on your back and you can now see your heart, the radiographer must have had too much to drink ,or else you're in  possession of an unusual body!!!!


----------



## mathepac (26 Jul 2008)

There's a world of freeware, commercial and shareware applications available on the net. Here are a few examples - 

http://www.sph.sc.edu/comd/rorden/ezdicom.html#users

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

or simply type "dicom viewer" into your browser and search


----------



## dem_syhp (26 Jul 2008)

Clubman, you're not suggesting the tin man has an MRI for comparison?  Hopefully he's not an alloy, probably as well not to check!


----------



## BillK (26 Jul 2008)

Wasn't he an alloy of Dorothy, the tinman and the cowardly lion?


----------

